# Living in Dubai without a car ?



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello,
I am in negotiation with my employer about a potential move to Dubai. I will be working and using a car to get to work. We have a 1 year young Boy which my wife will take care of. however, she is not driving. Will this be possible at all to get around by taxi and public transport or is it simply impossible to live in Dubai without being able to drive ?

Any feedback is most appreciated

Many thanks in advance
Lenochka


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Taxis are cheap to use.
There are also public buses, though Im afraid they dont service all the areas.

You can certainly survive without a car.
If she is not having to take the child to nursery every day, and its just a taxi trip here and there, she should be fine.

(by the way, I dont have a car, and have 3 kids...so its doable)


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

I concur with the comment of sgilli3. 

The call center service for the taxis are efficient except during rush hours when you have to wait for a bit for the cab to arrive.


----------



## keeneek (Oct 26, 2007)

I catch cabs all the time, never wait long... Its do-able.


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

So what do you do for a car seat for an infant/toddler in that case? Surely his son is too young to be in a regular seatbelt.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I guess you will have to provide you own? I dont think they have , but im not sure.

Taxi's during rush - hour and swithover shifts (5.00pm) - ARE A NIGHTMARE
please believe me when I say its mental at rush hour - no joke.

I have been taking taxi's until I get a car everyday and sometimes waiting an hour in morning aswell as evening - but its all luck.

Its possible.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I think having a young child at home and no car can be rather isolating for the wife depending on what part of town you live in. Public transport is not comfortable for the average woman and child to be using, so I would count that out. If you are living somewhat centrally you wife may pop out to the corner store for groceries, but it's generally not a pedestrian-friendly city. I also wouldn't take a 1 year old in any taxi in the UAE w/o a child seat...lots of set up time for a short taxi ride. It makes getting to the nearest park or the supermarket a really pain in the neck.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the info - and sorry for not getting back earlier but I was travelling.

Out of curiosity - and I can concur with all comments re toddler/taxi/child s seat -is there a law which requires the special seat ? 

Thanks again
Lenochka


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As far as I am aware there is no law regarding compulsory child seats. Certainly, far too many people are irresponsible and do not strap their children in properly. Dangerous anywhere, but doubly so in Dubai due to the frequent reckless driving.


-


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

Irresponsible would be the nicest and mildest word I'd consider using.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Relax Folks,
the question about the law was asked out of pure curiosity to learn about the do's and dont's and to get a feeling about the general view and situation.

As I mentioned above, I fully agree with all the statements and will most certainly use Baby/Child seats at all times. 

Again, thanks for your help and
best regards
Lenochka


----------



## LouiseE (May 7, 2008)

*Living without a car*

I have been living here for a few weeks and started off without a car whilst I sorted out buying one. I have to say (as a stay at home mum with no friends/family here) that it was extremely isolating. You can't 'pop' to the mall because you have to organise taxis all the time and some of the driving leaves a lot to be desired. I was taking the children to school and back in taxis and I have to say that booked in advance they were very efficient and arrived when I asked. They have 'pink'taxis which are women drivers and I have seen a couple of them around so you could opt for those.

The only other thing I would say is that the driving test here is tough. If your wife wants to learn to drive I would recommend doing it before you get here. Then it's simply a case of converting your licence once you get a resident's visa. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

that helps a lot / many thanks !!!


----------

